# Anybody Install a DRO on a Heavy 10?



## Splat (May 17, 2014)

If you did, could you post some info and pics, if ya got them?  Thanks.


----------



## cuseguy (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes I did...Did mine about 4 months ago. I ordered mine from DRO PROS. It was the cheapest setup they offered, the Easson DRO. I got the glass slimline scales to save a little height on the X scale. It allows the compound to swing right over the scale and shield. Overall I've been extremely happy with this setup, but I completely understand the draw to magnetic scales. But dang they are still so pricey. Even so, my Easson is very accurate and jobs just go so much faster without having to stop and measure every few minutes. Plus there is just no comparison on blind work that is hard to measure with a caliper or mic such as internal grooves etc. 
 I may actually end up selling this machine though. As much as I love it, I have an opportunity to get a Haas-TL1 and I need the space and the money to do that. 





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------

